# Something like dust in water



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello. I suddenly face with some strange thing in my tank
Its like very small fine-dyspersated dust in all water column. My canister Atman 1200 can not filter it. 
Its really small -from 1 meter off tank you cant see it, but when you close to front glass - its looked really ugly. 
Plant and fish feeling good.
After water changing - all the same
What can it be - may be its some kind of algae

Tank 125*50*50
Light -6 t8*36 wt
CO2 3 ppm
NPK+Micro+Fe dayly

Thanks in advance


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds if you have green water. The easiest way to treat it is with a blackout. Here is a link that tells you how to go about doing one... http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

But its not green - its look like white "dust" very small white dust


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

i have noticed on my tank when i have had a problem with green water that when the light was on it would look white try turning your light off then look at it


----------



## kevinstpeter (Jul 27, 2008)

How old is the tank, maybe it is a bacterial bloom?


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually tank is 4 month and after first start i didnot see this dust. Ok may be 20 days ago I restart my canister - due to electricity brake down for 1 day but as I said even when i start the tank I did not see it.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

It sound as filter bacteria have dead, check water parameters, NO2 mainly and add some bacterial products to recover the colony.
Rgds


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Here Im tried to made some video of this dust


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

From what I can tell from your video you do not have Green Water but some type of particulate matter floating around your tank. Green Water is made up of very small algae particles, too small to be seen with our eyes. In the beginning stages of Green Water, your tank will be clearer in the morning and get cloudier as the day progresses.

The particles could be coming from built up fish waste in your substrate, it could be a particulate from dosing phosphate and iron at the same time (though this usually clears up within a couple of hours) or it could be coming from your tap water. It could also be coming from your filter, when was the last time you cleaned or replaced your filter media? Do you have high PO4 or iron levels in your tap water?

From a quick Google search, the Atman filters appear to be knock-offs of Eheim filters. What type of media do you have in the upper filter tray now? You should be able to add some filter floss or a finer type of filter media to the top tray of your filter remove the small particles that should remove it. 

If you have a diatom filter it would work on the "dust" but no need to purchase one if you can get the proper media for your filter. I think Eheim makes a fine white pad you can place in the upper tray of your filter to help remove these particles.


----------

